# Sick zebra danio?



## LemmiWinks (Jun 11, 2011)

I was a week into a fishless cycle in my new 30 gallon tank and i decided to buy 2 zebra danios. When i first put them in they were all over the place for a day and now they both only swim at the surface and one is hiding behind my heater not swimming or anything. when i turned the light on it came out in hope for food i believe but then it just sits back in the corner and stays their all day long. It doesnt seem to have any signs of illness or white spots or anything like that. The only thing i can think of is stress from the ammonia? my ammonia level today was around 1-2. I also have a bubbler in their too so i know its not lack of oxygen. Anyone have similar issues with danios?


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Why would you put fish in during the cycling process if you're attempting a fishless cycle? Expect both of them to die as ammonia levels required to do a quick and proper fishless cycle are fatal for nearly all fish. If you do a 50% water change you might be able to save them but then the cycle will slow down. You have a choice to make; sacrifice fish who will experience a pretty terrible existince in their final days at the expense of a quick cycle, or sacrifice a quick cycle in order to potentially save a couple fish. I suppose you could also try taking them back.

Danios are hardy but few creatures can handle such high concentrations of poison. They could also be suffering from shock if they were not properly acclimated.

Check this article out
Fish Disease - Ammonia Poisoning


----------

